# How to get my authority back



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just noticed that when Kodie is bad and tries his growling techinque on me or my bf... he is only listening to my bf. Kodie will somewhat listen to me.. but seems to be more scared of my bf yelling at him. I have read a few different things on SM to try to show Kodie i'm the alpha so the other night I didnt let kodie sleep in my bed. I had him sleep on the floor on his own bed. It was the same night he was really bad! He did cry for a little bit... but finally laided down. The next day I tried correcting him when he did something wrong and he listened alittle bit better than before... do you think this is a good way to start showing Kodie whos BOSS!? What else should i try?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

When Peanut went through a phase like that I made him sleep on the floor in his own bed and I also followed the 'nothing is free' training. Basically, if he wanted to be picked up I would make him sit or shake first. Before I put his bowl down I would make him do another trick. Just whenever he wanted something from me, I would ask him to do something before I gave it to him so that way he stopped just expecting to be picked up or whatever. That's what worked for me. When he got really bad he got ignored. I would decide when I would go play with him and not let him decided when he wanted to play with me. It sounds mean, but it worked to get him to respect my commands.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think it is good to yell at them or scare them. You can get them to do what you want with positive training rather than negative. JMM has always said if they are doing something you don't like, get them to do something else and that works really great.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 6 2005, 11:08 AM
> *When Peanut went through a phase like that I made him sleep on the floor in his own bed and I also followed the 'nothing is free' training.  Basically, if he wanted to be picked up I would make him sit or shake first.  Before I put his bowl down I would make him do another trick.  Just whenever he wanted something from me, I would ask him to do something before I gave it to him so that way he stopped just expecting to be picked up or whatever.  That's what worked for me.  When he got really bad he got ignored.  I would decide when I would go play with him and not let him decided when he wanted to play with me.  It sounds mean, but it worked to get him to respect my commands.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I did the Nothing In Life Is Free Program also. It helped a lot. My trainer wanted me to hand feed her. I did that somewhat. I would make her do something (sit, lay down, or something). When she did that I would be 5-10 pieces of food on the ground. I would wait a for few minutes after the food was gone and do it again.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's a great article Lexi's mom! Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know Kristie said she has had success with Lexi and the "Nothing is for Free" program. Here's a little information about it:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/nothingfree.htm

Hoprfully, Kristie will see this and jump in!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

When I started to train with Lexi it helped a lot. I've noticed if I go a couple of months without really working with her she starts to get "witchy" and think she is in charge. A couple of weeks of training help a lot.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

if you put him on a leash and start teaching him sit-stay and all that other stuff...that teaches him that you're the boss. and if he gets really bad...put him on a leash and make him do a down sit for 5 minutes (its like a time out).


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We also did "Nothing is Free in Life" approach and it worked well for us. Has Kodie had any training? That's probably a good place to start.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I trainned Kodie the basic commands. sit, lay down, stay.. ya know. I have started to teach him to sit while i make his dinner. I think i'm going to try out "Nothing is free" trainning. I will give you an update in about 1-2weeks to see if I see any improvements. The funny thing is that my bf doesnt make Kodie do anything before he gets what he wants. My bf always gives into Kodie too... when hes crying and wants something. I'm always the one that says no.









Thanks for all the ideas! I really hope this helps. I let Kodie sleep with me last night though...







do you think thats bad?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, this sounds really great. Valletta has started to become a bit of a stinker, running all around the house when it's time to go back into her gazeebo (play yard). We were chasing her around the family room like a bunch of crazies. I'm definitely going to try this approach. Also, since her baby teeth were pulled, she seems to be biting much more (nipping really). I have been using the "dominance down" several times during the day. She does respond, but only temporarily. I was hoping that this was just a "teenage" thing now that she's 9 months old.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

NILIF is a great way to go. Also, do a couple of short obedience sessions every day. It is a good relationship builder. 

I think you really ought to take away his bed priveledge. Furniture and beds are a big priveledge and he will quickly adjust to sleeping on the floor in his own bed. Give him a few weeks of good behavior and then see how he does adding the bed back in. 

For the puppy biting, when they get too wild, have a time out. I happily ask my dog to kennel up or happily put them in the kennel and have a 15-20 minute break for them to calm down. Biting = no more play. 

For running away when it is time to go up, train her to go in and out of her yard if you can open it up. Lots of treats and she is only in for a second. If everytime you call her or try to catch her she goes up, she won't come. Call her and just give her a treat and let her go back to playing. Do it a lot. Only once in a while will she have to go in her pen and if she goes in on command, treat and maybe a special food toy that she only gets in the pen (like a stuffed kong). Make coming and going in the pen a good experience. 

And, of course, for both cases, a positive based obedience class is a great relationship builder and can help teach you how to interact with your dog.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 6 2005, 01:36 PM
> *For the puppy biting, when they get too wild, have a time out. I happily ask my dog to kennel up or happily put them in the kennel and have a 15-20 minute break for them to calm down. Biting = no more play.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69686*


[/QUOTE]


I thought you weren't supposed to use the kennel/crate as punishment?







I know I read that somewhere....








I do anyway...that is where Brink goes when he won't stop barking-barking-barking at company...usually a short 5 minutes in there and he learns his lesson when he comes back out. If he starts back up, I put him right back. The second time out he is usually fine. 

Even though I had read somewhere you weren't SUPPOSED to use it for punishment, we did it for barking anyway. It seemed to work for us, so I stuck with it.







He doesn't get put in there and it shut very often, so maybe that is why it works.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice.







I'm going to get started tonight when I get home. 
I'm just gonna miss my bed mate now...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

After Miko wasn't welcomed on our bed anymore, he was fine sleeping on the floor. We bought him a really nice bed (the donut bed by bowser) and now he doesn't mind at all. I think its ultimately better in the long run (at least for us) because Miko 1) took up more than half a bed and 2) did not like for my husband and I to have any contact....so now he sleeps in his own bed







!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jun 6 2005, 01:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you weren't supposed to use the kennel/crate as punishment?







I know I read that somewhere....








I do anyway...that is where Brink goes when he won't stop barking-barking-barking at company...usually a short 5 minutes in there and he learns his lesson when he comes back out. If he starts back up, I put him right back. The second time out he is usually fine. 

Even though I had read somewhere you weren't SUPPOSED to use it for punishment, we did it for barking anyway. It seemed to work for us, so I stuck with it.







He doesn't get put in there and it shut very often, so maybe that is why it works.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69688
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am not using the crate for punishment, but for a time out so the pup can calm down. When the pup is wired and you are frustrated, training will go nowhere. This is why I emphasize that you need a happy kennel up command and you just say uh oh in a happy voice...I would say uh oh, time for a break in a happy voice and ask the pup to kennel (my dogs at first get a treat everytime they go in so they learn to kennel up, then only some of the time and then even more spaced variable schedule reinforcement). This has worked very well for me because
1. Biting means the game ends
2. A wild, crazy pup that isn't listening for redirection is only going to frustrate me
3. I need a break 

Happy time outs are one way to keep sane with puppies.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm a BAD MOMMY!!!! I let kodie sleep with me last night!




























I couldnt help it!! I was lonely.....





















but I DID do some trainning earlier in the evening. It went smoothly.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Everyone would be proud of me... I made Kodie sleep on the floor in his own bed last night







He got nasty with me... so NO SLEEPING in my bed. -_-


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am proud of you Kodie's mom! I know, it was hard to make Miko sleep on the floor, but now we are all (including Miko) happier







.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 8 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Everyone would be proud of me... I made Kodie sleep on the floor in his own bed last night
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]





















Go Mommy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just thought of something that might help with the "alpha thing". You may be doing this already but make sure that he can't get to his toys all the time. In other words. you be the one to let him have "YOUR" toys. 

For example, I keep K/C's toys in a couple decorative buckets... one in the great room and one in the bedroom. At night I put all toys away and then in the morning I take them out for them... they know that I am in control of the toys. I think that gives them the perception that I'm "top dog"!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

good idea


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 9 2005, 06:58 AM
> *I just thought of something that might help with the "alpha thing". You may be doing this already but make sure that he can't get to his toys all the time. In other words. you be the one to let him have "YOUR" toys.
> 
> For example, I keep K/C's toys in a couple decorative buckets... one in the great room and one in the bedroom. At night I put all toys away and then in the morning I take them out for them... they know that I am in control of the toys. I think that gives them the perception that I'm "top dog"!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
My Peanut puts his own toys away...I think he thinks I'm a slob


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

All the Malts here are cute, but I have always thought Kodie was extra specially adorable ever since I saw him in his duck costume. I would have a hard time doing "tough love" on him, too!

You really should post that picture again for those who haven't seen it!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 9 2005, 10:19 AM
> *All the Malts here are cute, but I have always thought Kodie was extra specially adorable ever since I saw him in his duck costume. I would have a hard time doing "tough love" on him, too!
> 
> You really should post that picture again for those who haven't seen it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70872*


[/QUOTE]
haha.. you remember that costume!







Here ya go!







Dont forget to scroll over to the right.. haha.. I never made it smaller.







enjoy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I love those pics!!!!









Thanks, Marj, for the suggestion!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg that picture is insanely cute!

thanks so much for posting it !~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OMG a doggie in a duck suit :lol: :lol: That is so very cute


----------

